# Was plant Nvidia da?! GTX 390?



## clemi14 (19. April 2009)

Was plant Nvidia da?! Anstatt die GTX295 zu erneuern und beide Chips auf ein PCB zu verlagern, sind sie dabei, auf jedes der zwei PCB's der GTX 295 zwei Chips zu setzen! Ich möchte zwar nicht wissen ob der Kühler, selbst in veränderter Weise, dieses Monster gebändigt bekommt!!

Hier ein Auszug von Tweaktown:

"Now it is apparent that NVIDIA has something else up their sleeves. The redesign seems to be a stepping stone toward the release of the GTX 390. The GTX 390 will pair up two of new PCB's, enabling Quad-SLI on a single card. Yep, you read that right."

Der Grafikspeicher soll einem Tscheschischem Magazin zufolge 3584 Mb betragen, was heißt jede Gpu bekommt davon 896 Mb was darauf deuten lässt, dass es sich bei den verwendeten GPU's um GTX 260 Chips handelt.
Desweiteren soll jedes PCB zwei 6-Pin-Pci Anschlüsse haben, also für jede GPU einen!

Ich glaube man kann gespannt sein, was daraus wird, vielleicht ist es eine Vorsichtsmaßnahme um das Problem mit der vielleicht bald erscheinenden HD4890X2 zu lösen!! Wir werden sehen!

Anbei noch ein paar Bilder von Tweaktown (Sieht auf jeden Fall vielversprechend aus)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




http://www.tweaktown.com/news/11826/nvidia_gtx_390_quad_sli_on_single_card/index.html


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. April 2009)

Bitte Quelle mit angeben!!

Das ist allein vom Stromverbrauch unmöglich....


----------



## The_Final (19. April 2009)

Ich glaube auch, dass das mit dem Verbrauch ein wenig kritisch wird. Hat das Ding dann 2 6polige und 2 8polige Anschlüsse?  Und braucht man dann ein eigenes Netzteil für die Grafikkarte?


----------



## clemi14 (19. April 2009)

Ja der Meinung bin ich eigentlich auch, vielleicht ja schon die neuen Chips!^^ Die Shrink um sie dann in so einer Karte für Freaks zu verheitzen, Ich weiß auch net!!! Aber als ich es gelesen habe dacht ich mir so:

DAS IS NE GEILE USER NEWS!

@the_final

2x 6-Pin  Steht auch im Text


----------



## thecroatien (19. April 2009)

Warum wirkt die Karte ein wenig übertrieben?!

Kann Nvidia nicht einfach die Leute die dieses Ding entwickeln einfach zu den Leuten schicken die nen neues DIng entwickeln?

Hätte ein wenig mehr Sinn.

Ich persönlich habe Mikroruckler nicth wirklich bemerkt, bei meinem alten Übergangsmäßigem 7600er gt sli,
Aber 4 Grafikkarten in einer?

So langsam wird es zufiel des guten......

Ok, Ich denke für die Leute die dafür arbeiten sich sowas zukaufen und den Strom belchen, warum nicht.

Aber man kann ja mal ne Ordentliche Lösung entwickeln....das Ding ist echt sowas wie der Letzte Weg jezze noch was rauszuholen.
Wirkt ein wenig verpfuscht....

GRuß
Axel


----------



## The_Final (19. April 2009)

@clemi14: Sorry, hab ich wohl überlesen. Aber diese Karte mit 2*6Pin zu versorgen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.

Ich hoffe, nVidia geben lieber Geld für die Entwicklung neuer Chips aus als einfach eine Karte mit nochmal doppelt so viel 295er-Chips, die eigentlich nur ein Hybrid aus 260 und 285 sind, zu bauen.


----------



## clemi14 (19. April 2009)

@thecroatien

Da stimm ich dir eigentlich auch zu, interessant anzuschauen ist es dennoch! 
Mir wäre es auch lieber wenn sie versuchen die single gpu Karten zu optimieren, als andauernd neue Multi-Gpu Karten  zu bringen, die so oder so nur von Benchern Excessive genutzt werden können, da sich der Mainstreammarkt die meistens net leisten kann!!!

Nvidia sollte aufhören immer auf der Highendwelle mitzuschwimmen, und auch im Mainstream was neues Machen, anstatt ihre Karten immer zu hoch im Preis anzusetzen, um dann zu merken, dass sie zu teuer gestartet sind!!! 
Siehe GTX260

@the final

Jedes PCB mit jeweils 2x6-Pin das heißt insgesamt 4x6-pin
Sry falls ich mich so beschi*** ausgedrückt habe!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. April 2009)

ich sehe auf dem Bild 4x 6pin
6pin waren doch 75 W oder?

4x 75 +150W für PXC 2.0 sind wir?
Richtig 450W WTF?!


----------



## Phil_5 (19. April 2009)

OMFG. 

SLI mit 2 Karten bringt ja schon keinen Gewinn von 100% Mehrleistung. 
Bei Triple SLI ist der Performanceverlust noch größer, ich will ja dan garnicht wissen wie das mit QuadSLI aussieht..... nene das halte ich nicht für realistisch - ich mein abgesehen davon, dass das Ding niemand "Normalsterblicher" leisten kann.

BTW: Bekommt man da eigentlich ein Kraftwerk mitgeliefert ?? *G*


----------



## clemi14 (19. April 2009)

@D!str(+)yer

bist auch absolut richtig, hab mich ja dann scho verbessert!

@all

Also nen anderes Netzteil, sollte dann aber wirklich inbegriffen sein! *g*
wenn es wirklich die 450W Spitze erreicht! Meins würde net reichen, habe 500W!
OMG


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. April 2009)

Was anderes was mir gerade durch den Kopf geht.
Kann man 2 von denen dann zu octa-SLI verbinden  ?


----------



## DeadApple (19. April 2009)

das ist doch nen derber fake, oder es ist einfahc mal nen prototyp aber niemand wird sich das ding kaufen und ich denke nicht das diese karte effektiv auf einen pci-e bus sinn macht 

april april


----------



## DanielX (19. April 2009)

Das Bild kenn ich schon, das ist nen Fake!

Gut aber ein gerenderter Fake. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## clemi14 (19. April 2009)

topic off

Distroyer seh grad hast nen I7 wie rennt der eig?! Bin am überlegen mir auch ein anzuschaffen!!

topic on

Also bis auf den der die PCB's verbindet, seh ich kein weiteren Sli-Connector!

GERENDERT?!
Der muss scho ziemlich gut sein, das selbst mit Composing so reel aussehen zu lassen, ich kenn mich damit aus, mach selbst viel 3D zeug, also wenn es wirklich nen Renderfake is dann sucht mir bitte den Artist, bei dem will ich nen Workshop machen!

und zu APRIL APRIL die News kam auf Tweaktown am 2.4.2009


----------



## Bucklew (19. April 2009)

netter fake und nette fakefotos


----------



## The_Final (19. April 2009)

@D!str(+)yer: Willst du das Zimmer damit heizen oder arbeitest du für einen NT-Hersteller/Stromanbieter?


----------



## clemi14 (19. April 2009)

Ok auf der Tscheschischen Seite kams am 1.April, aber zu den Fotos, die sind niemals gerendert, es is nen Photoshop-Fake, wenn überhaupt!!! 

Interessant wäre es trotzdem mal, mit den richtigen Treibern bzw super programmierten Spielen!


----------



## DanielX (19. April 2009)

@clemi14

Naja, schau dir mal die Heatpipes an und generell das Material des Kühlers. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## The_Final (19. April 2009)

@clemi14: Quad-SLI mit 2*GTX295 würde dasselbe bringen, und hinsichtlich Preis und Stromverbrauch kommt es in dem Bereich auch nicht mehr darauf an. 2 dieser Karten im SLI zu betreiben, sofern das überhaupt möglich ist, wäre P/L-mäßig absurd.


----------



## Bucklew (19. April 2009)

Das Ding kann niemals funktionieren, dafür gibt es auch einen sehr guten Grund, ein wichtiges Bauteil fehlt - wer weiß welches?


----------



## DanielX (20. April 2009)

Meinst du die Spawas wa?

MfG DanielX


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. April 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> 4x 75 +150W für PXC 2.0 sind wir?
> Richtig 450W WTF?!


Nope, da der Slot immer noch nur 75W bereitstellen kann, ergo 5x 75W -> 375W.

Daneben find ich irgendwie keinen NVIO und auch beim Speicher schauts irgendwie seltsam aus...


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. April 2009)

Im Klartext, das ganze ist ein riesen Fake.


----------



## Bucklew (20. April 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Daneben find ich irgendwie keinen NVIO


Genau 

Wobei mir grad auch auffällt, dass ne PCI-Bridge fehlt


----------



## CeresPK (20. April 2009)

Lool
das ist doch nen Fake
also ich denke das das alleine durch die Abwärme schon unmöglich wäre diese Karte zu bauen.


----------



## The_Final (20. April 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> also ich denke das das alleine durch die Abwärme schon unmöglich wäre diese Karte zu bauen.


Hast du noch nicht die Pläne für das neue Brotback-Laufwerk gesehen, das mit dieser Karte betrieben wird?


----------



## CrashStyle (20. April 2009)

Wow da bin ich mal gespannt was raus kommt!


----------



## Zoon (20. April 2009)

clemi14 schrieb:


> Was plant Nvidia da?! Anstatt die GTX295 zu erneuern und beide Chips auf ein PCB zu verlagern, sind sie dabei, auf jedes der zwei PCB's der GTX 295 zwei Chips zu setzen! Ich möchte zwar nicht wissen ob der Kühler, selbst in veränderter Weise, dieses Monster gebändigt bekommt!!
> 
> Hier ein Auszug von Tweaktown:
> 
> ...



Das ist doch einer der besten 1. April Graka - Fakes (guck in den entsprechenden PCGH Artikel "Hardware Fakes").


----------



## BeerIsGood (20. April 2009)

Das wär doch von den Kühlern her schon so gut wie unmöglich, und was wäre dann erst, wenn man 4 solcher Karten zusammen schaltet...


----------



## clemi14 (20. April 2009)

@zoon

Ahhhhh jetz hab ich es auch gesehen, kam mir ja selbst unglaubwürdig vor, aber interessant war es allemal! Aber nachdem ich es jetz in der Hardwarefake-Ecke gesehen habe bin ich nun auch überzeugt! SRY

@all

Wiegesagt, davon will ich gerne shaded Bilder sehen, wenns gerendert ist wird es die Irgendwo geben, denn jeder Anständige 3d Artist macht shaded pictures neben dem Texturrender!
Auch das mit den Materialien der Kühler seh ich nicht ein! Den selbst die wärmeleitpaste ist verschieden aufgetragen, wie man sieht!


----------



## McZonk (20. April 2009)

Wer ein wenig genauer hinschaut erkennt da nen Renderfake  Immer wieder lustig, wie schnell Leute auf sowas einsteigen


----------



## push@max (20. April 2009)

Das ist 100%tig ein Fake...das wird schon alleine von der Leistungsaufnahme sowie der Kühlung ein Problem. 

Ich habe gerade auf der Main von dem RV870 gelesen, was sich schon etwas realistischer anhört.


----------



## freakywilli3 (20. April 2009)

Ich frag mich wer sowas braucht lieber ne gute singel GPU Karte als so ein Quad SLI system. 2 Grakas sehe ich ja noch ein aber ein Quad oder Tripple braucht kein mensch.


----------



## moddingfreaX (20. April 2009)

Ist wahrscheinlich nur eine Studie von Nvidia, wie viel maximal geht. 
Denke nicht, dass so etwas auf dem normalen Markt erscheinen wird. Mit dem kleinen Kühler bekommt man die Karte nämlich niemals gebändigt


----------



## 4clocker (20. April 2009)

Die Verkleidung hat auch gar keine Aussparungen für die Stromanschlüsse


----------



## clemi14 (20. April 2009)

@mczonk

Also wiegesagt, so offensichtlich ist es nun auch net, wiegesagt, mach selber 3D zeug und weiß wie schwer es ist sowas umzusetzen!

@4Clocker

Das ist bisher der treffendste Beweis für nen Fake Thankyou!!!


----------



## push@max (20. April 2009)

Was soll dann auch eine Karte mit vier GPU's kosten? Ich bin da wesentlich mehr beeindruckt, wenn die Leistung aus einer GPU rausgeholt wird


----------



## clemi14 (20. April 2009)

Jup wahrscheinlich bist da so im 800€ Bereich, naja wie schon erwähnt finde Ich Multi-Gpu ehhhh fürn Ar***, Sie sind eig immer nur mittel zum Zweck um sich die LEISTUNGSKRONE wieder zurück zu holen!!! DESWEITEREN kann man damit nicht den Massenmarkt erreichen, da derartige Konstruktionen nur zuviel GEld Verschwenden!!!

Ich bin auch der Meinung, falls Nvidia in näherer Zukunft sowas plant (was anscheinend net der Fall is) ist das Geld falsch investiert, lieber das Entwicklungsgeld sparen um mal was revolutionäres zu machen! Was weiß ich um mehr Leistung aus den Rop's zu bekommen ohne Mehr Transistoren zu verwenden, halt Optimierungsarbeiten Sowas fänd ich mal wirklich cool!!!

Aber naja jetz erstmal warten auf die DX11 Revolution von AMD im August, bin am überlegen mir dann glei soeine zuzulegen, weil Windows7 kommt auf jeden auf mein PC! BETA Beeindruckt mich wirklich!


----------



## catch-me-if-you-can (20. April 2009)

Entweder hab ich schlechte Augen oder seht ihr einen Anschluss für den Lüfter ?


----------



## clemi14 (20. April 2009)

Der wird dann sicher per elektromagnetischer Wellen angetrieben, oder nen Solarlüfter, da sone Graka ehhhh nur was für Möchtegern-Modder oder Freaks is!^^


----------



## push@max (20. April 2009)

clemi14 schrieb:


> Aber naja jetz erstmal warten auf die DX11 Revolution von AMD im August, bin am überlegen mir dann glei soeine zuzulegen, weil Windows7 kommt auf jeden auf mein PC! BETA Beeindruckt mich wirklich!



Wobei die ersten DX11 Spiele sicherlich noch auf sich warten lassen


----------



## clemi14 (20. April 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Wobei die ersten DX11 Spiele sicherlich noch auf sich warten lassen



Jup das stimmt natürlich, aber ich hoffe auch mal das der Leistungsabfall am Anfang net so krass is wie es bei DX9 zu DX10 war! Bestes Beispiel war ja wohl crysis! Nichtsdestotrotz freu ich mich echt auf die nächste Graka-Generation vorallem 40nm und hoffentlich Flächendeckender Nutzung von GDDR5 Dann kann man wieder Transistoren sparen beim Speicher-interface!

mfg Clemi


----------



## moddingfreaX (20. April 2009)

Fällts euch auch auf? Guckt mal auf die WLP Reste 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der Türke (20. April 2009)

also das bild nach zu Urteile sieht es für mich aus wie ein Modifizierte 295GTX


----------



## clemi14 (20. April 2009)

Also hab jetz mal Wärmeleitpasten verglichen!
Oben rechts und unten links!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte melden wär sagt die beiden ähneln sich!!! 
Wohl niemand, die ähneln sich in keinster Weise, so nen Anfängerfehler macht doch nen guter Faker net, Da ist das mit den nicht vorhandenen Einkerbungen für die Stromanschlüsse in der Abdeckung schon nen besseres Argument für nen Fake!


----------



## Bucklew (20. April 2009)

clemi14 schrieb:


> Da ist das mit den nicht vorhandenen Einkerbungen für die Stromanschlüsse in der Abdeckung schon nen besseres Argument für nen Fake!


Was ist mit den nicht vorhandnen PCI-Bridges und nVIOs?


----------



## clemi14 (20. April 2009)

PCI Bridges erscheinen mir in diesem FAll sinnlos, damit könnte man sich spätere Treiberentwicklung für Octa-Sli gleich sparen!

Was jetz mit nvios gemeint ist weiß ich net, bitte um aufklärung! 

mfg Clemi


----------



## Thornscape (20. April 2009)

Also mal ehrlich - eindrucksvoll, wie schnell sich einige auf solche abstrusen Sachen einlassen!  Ganz davon abgesehen, dass das schon technisch gar nicht umsetzbar ist aufgrund der Verlustleistung und der Größe und des Designs des Kühlers.
Noch bevor ich den Text durchgelesen hatte, habe ich mir das Bild angesehen und hatte sofort den Eindruck, dass da jemand mit Rendertechnik und vermutlich auch Photoshop rumgespielt hat. Allein die Heatpiperohre sind wirklich offensichtlich!
Ansonsten aber guter Fake, mit noch etwas mehr Arbeit daran (fehlende Bauteile, DVI-Buchsen, etc.) und etwas grafischem Feintuning könnte man da sicher etwas draus machen.


----------



## Bucklew (21. April 2009)

clemi14 schrieb:


> PCI Bridges erscheinen mir in diesem FAll sinnlos, damit könnte man sich spätere Treiberentwicklung für Octa-Sli gleich sparen!


wie willst du einen pci-anschluß auf 4 GPUs verteilen, ohne eine pci-bridge zu benutzen?



clemi14 schrieb:


> Was jetz mit nvios gemeint ist weiß ich net, bitte um aufklärung!


zentraler chip für die ein- und ausgänge (DVI & Co), den jede GT200 Karte hat und braucht.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (21. April 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nope, da der Slot immer noch nur 75W bereitstellen kann, ergo 5x 75W -> 375W.
> 
> Daneben find ich irgendwie keinen NVIO und auch beim Speicher schauts irgendwie seltsam aus...


Ich frag mich da zwangsläufig doch, ob das auch nur im Ansatz genug Saft zum Betreiben von 4x GT200b's ist, macht pro GPU 93,75W (und der "Rest" der Karte brauch ja auch bissl was ..) ..... weiß ja net, aber so weit ich weiß zieht nVidia's überarbeitetes Stromspar-Schatzi doch ein "wenig" mehr, ich vermiss da ein paar 8pin-Stromanschlüsse, die 295 kommt ja auch mit nem 6er und nem 8er daher .... 

Also: Entweder hat nVidia ne Möglichkeit gefunden den GT200b mit weniger Strom gleich schnell zu betreiben, oder uns erwartet die am heftigsten untertaktete Karte aller Zeiten (oder hier kann jemand zwar Photoshop gut bedienen, aber net rechnen)

Auch die Kühlkonstruktion ist "fragwürdig": Sieht nach Alu-Pipes und nem schön kompakten Alu-Kühlblock aus .... für 4 GPUs ? Mhhh .... *mutig* ... oder das geht einher mit dem wundersam gesenkten Verbrauch der GPUs (siehe weiter oben) ^^


----------



## clemi14 (21. April 2009)

@ Thornscape

Nachdem ich das Erscheinungsdatum auf der tscheschischen Homepage gesehen habe, was nen halben Tag nach Themeneröffnung war, ist mir mittlerweile auch klar das es egal wie es gemacht ist ein Fake is!! Dennoch in Anbetracht Nvidias Lage siehe HD4890X2 hätte es auch durchaus möglich sein können!!! Aber da wir mittlerweile soviele Punkte gefunden haben die nicht umsetzbar wären (Kühlung) haben wir uns mittlerweile drauf geeinigt das es ein FAKE is! OK?!

@ Bucklew

Schau mal bitte auf dem Bild ohne Kühler, auf dem vorderen PCB links oben das ist definitiv eine Sli-bridge!


----------



## Bucklew (21. April 2009)

clemi14 schrieb:


> Schau mal bitte auf dem Bild ohne Kühler, auf dem vorderen PCB links oben das ist definitiv eine Sli-bridge!


Sli-Bridge != PCI-Bridge

Hier nochmal am Beispiel der GTX295. Rot markiert die zwei nVIOs und blau markiert die PCI Bridge.


----------



## clemi14 (21. April 2009)

ahhhhhh ok sry!!! Habe mich verlesen gehabt, ja stimmt die Fehlt wirklich!

Danke nochmal für die Nachhilfestunde! 

mfg Clemi


----------



## push@max (21. April 2009)

clemi14 schrieb:


> Also hab jetz mal Wärmeleitpasten verglichen!
> Oben rechts und unten links!
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kann da auch keine Gemeinsamkeiten festellen...es handelt sich jedoch eindeutig um einen Fake.


----------



## clemi14 (21. April 2009)

Naja aber sich erst aufführen das man es da ja soooooo deutlich erkennt!^^ Naja is ja auch egal!


----------



## The_Final (22. April 2009)

clemi14 schrieb:


> Dennoch in Anbetracht Nvidias Lage siehe HD4890X2 hätte es auch durchaus möglich sein können!!!


Wäre es da nicht sinnvoller, eine Dual-GPU-Karte mit 2 GTX285-Chips zu machen?


----------



## thecroatien (22. April 2009)

hmm...^^

Stimmt wenn man genauer hinschaut, gerade jetzt nachdem einige die Fehler aufgedeckt hatten.

Naja....ich war nur entrüstet über so einen Pfusch, nur wegen einer Leistungskrone..^^

GRuß
Axel


----------



## push@max (22. April 2009)

Ich wüsste jetzt auch nicht, weshalb Nvidia einen Nachfolger der GTX295 bringen sollte...schließlich ist die 4870X2 bisschen langsamer, kann aber aufgrund des Preises gut mithalten.


----------



## maGic (22. April 2009)

bei nur 4x 6Pin  brennt leitung bei Furmark durch

ich erkenne das als Fake wegen Speicheranordung.

Kleines Quatsch:
Quad SLi mit 4x Geforce mobile GTX260
Dann wäre es realitisch,


----------

